# Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage



## corndi (28. Apr. 2010)

Hallo Forum!

Wir sind seit MO stolze besitzer von 4 waxdicks. ca 40-50 cm lang. teich fasst ca 300 kubik und beheimatet auch voll viele kaulquappen im moment. wir wollten heute morgen erstmals die 4 neuen füttern und die einzigen, die sich übers futter gestürzt haben sind die kaulquappen !!! wie kann das sein? habe forellensinkfutter 4mm ganz nach vorgabe vom "züchter" gekauft. daran sollte es demnach nicht liegen. sie sind nun 2 jahre alt und super im futter, ich will auch, dass das so bleibt.... weiss eh, dass dies kein notfall ist und ich werds am wochenende nochmal versuchen, vielleicht haben sie sich ja mit was anderem vollgefressen ... kaulquappen zum beispiel  *würd trotzdem sehr gerne eure meinung hören !!!*

DANKE
brigitte


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

Servus Brigitte

Herzlich Willkommen

Also das ist ja mal ein Teich, der den Waxis gerecht wird 

Wo sind die Bilder vom Teich und von den Waxis 

Zu deiner Frage:
Wie lange im Teich 

Wenn erst vor kurzen eingesetzt, ist es, denke ich normal das sie erstmal in "Deckung" bleiben bis sie sich der "Ungefährlichkeit" bewußt sind ....

Sprich ... Anpassungen an den neuen Teich ...

Falls sie aber schon länger, also den Teich kennen, im Teich sind ... würde ich sagen das sie sich den Bauch schon anderwertig voll geschlagen haben 

Was bleibt noch zu sagen ... viel Spaß hier


----------



## corndi (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

hi digicat, 
danke für deine antwort, 
die __ störe sind erst seit montag abend, also seit 2 tagen bei uns 
foto gibts erst eines hier von uns. muss mal meine xtausend bilder durchguggen.


----------



## Digicat (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

Brigitte ... du hast was vergessen 

Bilder .....

Und ... es dürfte dann wohl "Deckung" die Lösung sein


----------



## corndi (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

also ich habs heut nochmal versucht und 2 von 4 stören haben sicher was gefressen *yesss* mal gucken. die sind wirklich noch etwas g'schreckt. eine frage hätt ich aber doch: gibts eine art "rangordnung" oder "revierverhalten" bei stören?


----------



## Philipp1 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

Servus,
zu deinem ersten Problem:
es liegt sicher daran, dass die Tiere noch nicht lange im Teich sind. Die Sache mit den Kaulquappen ist sicherlich ebenfalls zutreffend.
Meine Frage an Dich wäre aber wann Du die Tiere gefüttert hast? Über Tag ist ihre Aktivität, je nach Sonneneinstrahlung sehr gedämpft. Du solltest mal versuchen sie abends zu füttern wenn die Sonne untergeht. Such Dir dazu stets den selben Futterplatz,dass die Fische sich daran gewöhnen können.
Hast Du noch weitere Fische im Teich? Dann könntest Du das futter namlich mit einem dünnen Rohr direkt zu den Fischen runterlassen.
Mach Dir aber jetzt keine Panik, sie werden sicherlich anfangen zu fressen. Je nach Naturfutterangebot würde ich Dir zu 1% des Fischgewichts zur Fütterung raten. Wenn jedoch gerade so viele Tierchen da sind muss die Fütterung nicht so üppig ausfallen, denn der Stör frisst was in sein Maul passt( Wxdicks greifen aber keine Fische an wie der Beluga). Sie sind eine Gesundheitspolizei.
Die Frage mit deer Rangordnung kann ich nicht sicher beantworten. Jedoch scheint es als ob die Tiere eine eigene "Persönlichkeit" ausbilden wodurch auch ein "Boss" hervortreten kann.
Ich hoffe das bringt Dich weiter LG Phil


----------



## corndi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

danke für die superdetaillierte info, also:


füttern tu ich abends zw 18 und 20 uhr
heute beim 3tten versuch waren zumindest schonmal alle anwesend und schon viel näher beim steg als beim 2ten mal. hab mich voll gefreut, einer schwamm die wand hoch bis zu uns... *sotollefische* (und ich hatte keine cam dabei *grrrrr*)
sonstige fische hab ich nicht - rohr trotzdem coole idee falls wir mal welche bekommen 
ich hab das gefühl dass wir 1 richtigen chef im teich haben, einen 2ten chef und 2 "looser", die auch mal verscheucht werden. aber mal gucken, wie sich das entwickelt, konnte sie noch nicht langfristig beobachten. bei der nächsten fütterung muss ich gucken, ob die 2 "schwächeren" eh auch genug abbekommen.


----------



## Philipp1 (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

Servus,
ja wenn Du keine sonstigen Tiere drin hast ist das ja kein Thema. 
Es werden sicherlich alle zu fressen kommen wenn Du mal die richtige Menge raus hast. Auch wenn zwei __ Störe "dominant" sein sollten besteht da kein Problem, im großen und ganzen sind sie friedlich zueinander.
Das Futter das Du den Fischen fütterst hat eine sehr hohen Rohproteingehalt. Darum solltest Du nie zu viel füttern. Die Pellets sollten etwa eine halbe Stunde ihre Form halten. Alles was länger im Teich liegt zerfällt und die Störe fressen das "gammelige" Futter dann auch nicht mehr so gern oder gar nicht.Dies kann, bei oftmaliger Wiederholung, dazu führen, dass die Tiere das angebotene Futter ganz verweigern. Ebenso belasten die "gammelnden" Pellets das Wasser unheimlich stark. Also daran denken: Weniger ist manchmal mehr. Es macht unheimlichen Spaß sie zu füttern(geht mir auch so) aber irgendwo muss Schluss sein. Daher die 1% Angabe, die ist auch masgeblich in der Störzucht.
Aber ich glaube,dass Du auf dem richtigen Weg bist und die Tire es bei Dir gut haben, sodass auch Du Spaß an ihnen hast.
Stell doch bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Bilder ein.
LG Phil:smoki


----------



## corndi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

ok, super soweit, alles verstanden. nur noch eins: wie oft pro woche füttern ???


----------



## corndi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

ähm, und was die so wiegen weiss ich auch nicht recht ........
sind ca 2 jahre alt und zw 40 und 50cm lang...


----------



## Philipp1 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

Guten Morgen.
Die Häufigkeit der Fütterung richtet sich danach was Du erreichen willst. Z.B füttere ich meine __ Störe 6 Tage die Woche( im Sommer, im Winter je nach Wassertemperatur). Einen  Hungertag kann man ruhig einlegen , da die Tiere so auf die Suche gehen was sonst noch so da ist( Kaulquappen). Sie können auch eine längere Zeit von 4-5 Monaten ohne Futter auskommen(meist über die Winterzeit). Also musst Du  kannst die Sache ruhig angehen lassen.
Jetzt zu Gewicht: Das Gewicht dürfte so bei ca 400-500g liegen(ohne Gewähr). Nimm für die Fütterung lieber 400g an, also rund 20g Futter. Da kommts nicht auf ein Gramm an, ist bei größeren Einheiten halt wichtig. Der Futterquotient liegt bei gutem Futter bei 1:1,2-1,5, d.h. 1 kg Fisch für 1,2-1,5 kg Futter.
Wenn Du sie irgendwann mal fängst kannst Du sie ja wiegen und vermessen, dann weißt Du genau was los ist.
Also servus


----------



## sternhausen (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*



corndi schrieb:


> Hallo Forum!
> 
> Wir sind seit MO stolze besitzer von 4 waxdicks. ca 40-50 cm lang. teich fasst ca 300 kubik und beheimatet auch voll viele kaulquappen im moment. wir wollten heute morgen erstmals die 4 neuen füttern und die einzigen, die sich übers futter gestürzt haben sind die kaulquappen !!! wie kann das sein? habe forellensinkfutter 4mm ganz nach vorgabe vom "züchter" gekauft. daran sollte es demnach nicht liegen. sie sind nun 2 jahre alt und super im futter, ich will auch, dass das so bleibt.... weiss eh, dass dies kein notfall ist und ich werds am wochenende nochmal versuchen, vielleicht haben sie sich ja mit was anderem vollgefressen ... kaulquappen zum beispiel  *würd trotzdem sehr gerne eure meinung hören !!!*
> 
> ...



Hallo Brigitte

Zuerst mal muss ich dir mitteilen, dass Forellenfutter auf Dauer nicht gesund ist für die __ Störe.
Für Störe gibt es, wie der Name schon sagt Störfutter.
Handelsübliches Forellenfutter ist auf Mastfutter aufgebaut und ich glaube nicht, dass du deine Störe zu Weihnachten essen willst.
Mit diesem Futter verfetten die Störe nur, dass kann man ganz besonders bei Albinostören sehen, bei denen das Weiß dann mit der Zeit in ein Gelb übergeht.

Weiters sollten Störe nicht an einen kleinen Futterplatz gewöhnt werden. Störe sollten das Futter auch zu ihrem eigenen Schutz ein wenig suchen müssen.

Weiters ist die Pelletsgröße ein ganz wichtiger Punkt, da Störe einen sehr engen Schlund haben.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## corndi (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

uuuuuund: fressen die böööööösen __ störe alle meine kaulquappen auf? kann das sein?


----------



## corndi (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

okokok, danke für eure nachrichten, nun bin ich schlauer. das mit dem sinkenden forellenfutter hat uns der "züchter" empfohlen. weiss ich nicht warum.... also ich werd mich um störfutter umschauen. danke auch für die hintergrundinfos hierzu, das is schon was anderes wenn man weiss warum man was machen soll! 
essen .... hm. eher nicht 

das mit dem einfangen und vermessen und so wär ja ganz toll ... nur wie soll ich die 4 in dem riesen teich erwischen ? glaub da muss ich warten, bis sie halbwegs handzahm sind...

und, wie gesagt, mir kommt vor, als hätten die 4 meinen kaulquappenbestand bereits von 10.000 auf 500 dezimiert ......


----------



## Skopp1 (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

Hallo Brigitte

deine __ Störe sind __ Raubfische und fressen alles was auf dem Boden sitzt, also auch deine Quappen. Am besten fängst du dir ein paar raus sonst bleiben wahrscheinlich keine übrig. Wäre schade drum, __ Kröten sind auch wichtig.

Herzlichst aus U-franken

Sanne


----------



## sternhausen (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

Hi sanne



> deine __ Störe sind __ Raubfische und fressen alles was auf dem Boden sitzt




.....bitte nicht so etwas verbreiten. Ein Stör ist doch kein Raubfisch 

Ein Fisch der Kaulquappen ist, ist doch noch lange kein Raubfisch

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Philipp1 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

Servus Leute,
die wirkliche Frage die sich jetzt aufdrängt ist doch: Warum benutzen dann Störzüchter extrudiertes Forellenfutter? Weill sie keine Ahnung haben?
Ja, ganz genau, das scheint eher nicht der Fall zu sein. 
Und warum benutzen sie kein "Störfutter"??
Naja, die Antwort ist so einfach wie vernichtend: Die als Störfutter gehandelten Pellets sind in Wirklichkeit halt auch nur Forellenpellets. Allesding sind sie dann umgepackt und um ein gutes Stück teurer( Was wohl die Idee hinter der Nutzung von Störfutter war). Die Leute kaufen eben lieber Störfutter für ihren Stör  und kein Forellenfutter.
Ich will ja keine Hoffnungen zerschlagen aber euer Störfutter ist in Wirklichkeit waschechtes Forellenfutter!
Damit man sieht das dies nicht einfach aus der Luft gegriffen ist, sollte man mal Nährwerte der Futtermittel vergleichen.
Hier das Störfutter:
Fütterung: ganzjährig. Die __ Störe sollten bei beginnender Dunkelheit gefüttert werden.

Inhaltsstoffe(%): 	    	Zusatzstoffe(kg):
Rohprotein: 	48,00 	Vitamin A (I.E.): 	22.500
Rohfett: 	10,00 	        Vitamin D3(I.E.): 	1.500
Rohfaser: 	1,50          	Vitamin E (mg): 	300
Rohasche: 	7,30 	        Vitamin C, stabil (mg): 	500böse Forellenfutter
Phosphor (gesamt): 	1,00
sowie alle Vitamine der B-Gruppe in bedarfsgerechten Mengen

Und nun folgt das böse Forellenfutter:
Inhaltsstoffe
Rohprotein: 40,00 %, Rohfett: 8,00 %, Rohasche: 8,80 %, Rohfaser: 1,90 %, Calcium: 1,60 %, Phosphor: 1,30 %, Lysin: 2,60 %

Zusatzstoffe je kg:
Vitamin A: 9.000 IU, Vitamin D3: 1,200 IU, Vitamin E: 120 mg

Wie man nun feststellen kann hat das Forellnfutter sogar noch einen niedrigeren Rohproteingehalt als das "Störfutter", d.h. ein Stör würde eher durch das Störfutter verfetten!

Bitte seid mir nicht böse, doch dies musste endlich mal klargestellt werden.
LG, Phil


----------



## corndi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

 sehr interessant das alles


----------



## Philipp1 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

Ja da hast Du Recht.
Jedenfalls ist die derzeitige Sachlage etwas undurchsichtig.
Sicherlich, es gab echtes Störfutter aber das ist für die großangelegte Herstellung uninteressant.
Das Forellenfutter kommt den Fressgewohnheiten sehr nahe. Wenn man sich mal die Liste der Speisetiere eines Störs ansieht, dan stellt man fest, dass der Stör alles nutzt was ihm vor die __ Nase kommt. Dies sind kleine Fische, Insekten, __ Schnecken, Krebse und Pflanzenstücke. 
Da man das Kleingetier kann man halt nicht in großen Massen fangen und daher besteht der Großteil des Futters aus Fischen und Krebstieren, Fischöl, Sojaschrot, Rohfaser, Rohasche und etlichen Vitaminzusätzen. 
Die Forellen finden bei ihrer Nahrungssuche halt nicht so viele Kleinordanismen wie die __ Störe aber im Großen und Ganzen passt die Zusammenstellung. Sie ist nicht unnatürlich und wenn die Tiere in einem großen Teich oder Naturteich sitzen ist es halt noch leichter für sie ihre Nahrung selbst zu ergänzen. 
Also: das Forellenfutter ist nichts schlechtes und schadet den Tieren nicht, es ermöglicht eine artgerechte Ernährung.


----------



## hadron (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*



Philipp1 schrieb:


> ...Ich will ja keine Hoffnungen zerschlagen aber euer Störfutter ist in Wirklichkeit waschechtes Forellenfutter!...



Nun ja - ganz so einfach ist es dann doch nicht. Sicher gibt es einige Händler die "billiges" Forellenfutter umdeklarieren und mit erheblichem Aufpreis als Störfutter wieder unters Volk bringen - aber das sind sicher die Ausnahmen.

Der eigentliche Unterschied liegt auch nicht so sehr in dem Verhältnis Protein/Fett/Zusatzstoffe sondern bei der Zusammensetzung der Proteine. Störfutter muss den Proteingehalt haupsächlich aus tierischem Eiweiß beziehen, da __ Störe mit pflanzlichem Eiweiß nicht allzuviel anfangen können. Forellen können auch recht gut mit pflanzlichem Eiweiß umgehen und daher wird gerne (nicht immer) Forellenfutter aus aufgeschlossenem (extrudierten) Sojaschrot als Eiweißlieferant gemacht. Soja ist nunmal wesentlich billiger als Fischmehl.

Also auch auf die Zusammensetzung der Proteine achten wenns Forellenfutter sein soll.


----------



## Philipp1 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

Servus,
bei der Sache mit dem Sojaschrot gebe ich dir absolut recht. Jedoch ist es auch so, dass __ Störe(bis auf Beluga) auch einen Teil ihrer Nahrung von sog. Detritus beziehen. Dies sind abgestornene Pflanzen- und Teirteile/ abfälle. Daher ist die Zusammensetzung des Futters schon OK. 
Man sollte daher auch auf die Art des Futters achten( Biofutter). Z.B. beziehe ich das Forellenfutter von einer Forellenzucht die nur solches Futter verwendet. Es kommt von der Firma BIO MAR( im Net vertreten).
Oftmals werden in billigen Futtermitteln Blutkrieben, Schlachtabfälle( alles von Säugetieren), Federmehle, wenig Fischbestandteile und viel Sojaschrot usw. verarbeitet.Im Beispiel von Bio Mar ist dies nicht der Fall.
 Jetzt ist die Frage: will ich soetwas an meine Tiere verfüttern? Nein natürlich nicht. Daher empfehle ich jedem dieses Biofutter.
LG phil


----------



## hadron (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

Klar - Forellenfutter ist nicht grundsätzlich für __ Störe ungeeignet - mir ging es nur um die Unterscheidung zwischen pflanzlichem und tierischem Eiweiß in der Zusammensetzung, da dies in deinem Beitrag nicht hervorging, aber gerade was den Stör angeht von Bedeutung ist.

@corndi:

hier noch ne zusätzliche Informationsquelle (kann man nie genug haben) - das ist nen Forum aus Grossbritannien das sich schwerpunktmässig mit Stören im Gartenteich beschäftigt.

http://www.sturgeon-web.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Philipp1 (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

Servus,
@ hadron: Du hast natürlich absolut Recht, bei der Unterscheidung zwischen pflanzlichem und tierischem Eiweiß muss eine Grenze gezogen werden. Respekt(endlich jemand, der weiss von was er redet).
Das Forellenfutter kommt den Anforrderungen eines Störs jedoch immer noch am nächsten.
Sicherlich bestünde die Möglichkeit das Futter besser abzustimmen aber dies geschieht derzeit noch nicht serienmäßig.
LG Phil


----------



## corndi (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

gut, einer so fachspezifischen diskussion lässt sich kaum was beifügen; freue mich trotzdem, einige quappen im bachlauf gefunden zu haben, wo sich die __ störe noch nicht so hinwagen...


----------



## Skopp1 (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: Stör-Halter-Neuling mit Fütterungs-Frage*

Hallo Reinhard,

hast recht ist kein Raubfisch. Ich meinte halt ein Räuber im Teich in bezug auf die Quappen. Blöd ausgedrückt!

Grüße Sanne


----------

